# Rele de estado solido normal cerrado



## Manotas (May 24, 2011)

Hola quisiera saber , si los reles de estado solido son NC o NA . ya que neceito uno que sea comandado por un tren de pulsos de onda cuadrada DC de no mas de 12 volt .. y que pueda manejar un voltaje de no mas de 50 volt  10 A  en DC ! .  necesito que este este siempre con corriente como un RELE normal NC y al darle el pulso deje de conducir , saludos


----------



## betodj (May 25, 2011)

Manotas dijo:


> necesito que este este siempre con corriente como un RELE normal NC y al darle el pulso deje de conducir , saludos



Creo que solo son  NA, si es el caso, puedes lograr lo que pretendes colocando un inversor, como en la figura adjunta.


ver tambien:

http://industrial.omron.es/es/produ...solid_state_relays/panel_mounted/default.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


----------



## lavelapuerka81 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola queria saber si es posible hacer un rele de estado solido normal cerrado.


----------



## kanu04 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola queria hacer una consulta debido a que necesito saber que potencia consume una soldadora Mig-Mag, pero me encuentro con el inconveniente los datos que me da la placa, es de la potencia aparente, la que me interesa es la activa, pero tampoco se el cos. 
Otra forma de hallarla es conociendo la corriente del lado primario, por llamarlo de una manera, quisiera saber si estaria bien asi calcularla, ya que haciendola asi me dá una potencia de 12 Hp, siendo la maquina de 300 A. Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

lavelapuerka81 dijo:


> Hola queria saber si es posible hacer un rele de estado solido normal cerrado.


el tema que un rele de estado sólido necesita energia para funcionar y apenas se desenergiza se habre

Que queres hacer conta un poco de tu proyecto



kanu04 dijo:


> Hola queria hacer una consulta debido a que necesito saber que potencia consume una soldadora Mig-Mag, pero me encuentro con el inconveniente los datos que me da la placa, es de la potencia aparente, la que me interesa es la activa, pero tampoco se el cos.
> Otra forma de hallarla es conociendo la corriente del lado primario, por llamarlo de una manera, quisiera saber si estaria bien asi calcularla, ya que haciendola asi me dá una potencia de 12 Hp, siendo la maquina de 300 A. Gracias por su atencion.



La potencia aparente  es importante para el conecionado a la linea y el cálculo de conductores, pone una piza amperométrica en el primario y ponela al máximo y produci una pegada, esa potencia pico máxima es la que tiene que soportar la instalación


----------



## Manotas (Jun 16, 2011)

me consegui un rele de estado solido , pero como mencione no logro hacer para que este este continuamente encendido .... lo que yo tengo para controlarlo ... es un 555 ... resultando de que cuando el 555 entra en accion deje de conducir y cuando no este en accion este este conduciendo ... que puedo crear en la entrada para lograr esto ?? . espero me puedan ayudar . saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 16, 2011)

¿Con que controlas la salida del 555? ¿Haces uso de la entrada RESET del 555?, si haces uso de ella, puedes aprovechar esa misma señal para activar/desactivar el relé. Como quieres que cuando el 555 este funcionando (RESET=1) tu relé este abierto, lo correcto sería conectar la señal de reset

al cátodo del relé

Aquí un diagrama de lo que me refiero


----------



## lavelapuerka81 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lo que quiero hacer es controlar una luz desde dos puntos distintos usando llaves combinadas pero una de las llaves reemplazarla por una interfaz controlada por la pc. Preguntaba por el rele nc porque si por ejemplo la interfaz se quedara sin energia no podria prender o apagar la luz desde el otro punto. Me explico? Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2011)

Controlá un relé comun con la PC 

Saludos !


----------



## Kuerti (Mar 2, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos, hace unos días vengo renegando con un relé de estado sólido (con un TRIAC y un optoacoplador) que no funciona, el diagrama es el siguiente:







Inicialmente, el problema era que, sin disparar el circuito mediante el pulsador, la carga ya recibía los 220V, luego me dí cuenta que la R2 debería ir entre G y MT1 del TRIAC (yo la tenia montada entre G y MT2), cambie de lugar la resistencia y el problema ahora es que el circuito no dispara, aunque apriete el pulsador, la carga no recibe tensión.

Supuse que lo que sucede es que; o el optoacoplador que uso no entrega suficiente tensión al terminal G del TRIAC para que este se dispare (muy difícil, tengo entendido que los TRIACs disparan con muy poca tensión), o el circuito de disparo no esta funcionando; que ya probé varias cosas, el zener que ocupo es de 10V, si no me equivoco, según el datasheet del MOC3021, el diodo se enciende con 3V y tiene una corriente de 60mA, entonces en la R4 deberían caer 7V a 60mA, ¿no?, calculando con ley de Ohm me da que la R4 debería ser de 120Ω, pero ya probé cambiar la R4 de 1kΩ por una de 100Ω y no cambio nada.

Como dije antes, llevo un par de dias viendo que puede ser y la verdad ya no tengo ni idea.

A parte de un componente que no funciona, no se que podría ser, desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda. Saludos.

Acabo de medir la tensión que entrega el zener, sin presionar el pulsador, son los 10V que corresponden, pero una vez que presiono el pulsador, el zener entrega 3,5V ¿alguno sabe porque sucede esto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 2, 2017)

Hola, has una prueba. Puentea los pines 4 y 6 del optoacoplador, con el mayor cuidado, pues NO olvidemos que trabajamos con tensión de red.
Si la carga no enciende, pues hay un problema en el conexionado de disparo al triac.


----------



## Ejoejo (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola,mi duda es al respecto de los relés de estado solido.Desde mi conocimiento siempre he pensado y nunca he visto lo contrario que existen solo reles de estado solido NO.
El caso es que para una aplicación de un cilindro motorizado ,en la cual estoy teniendo problemas con los relés de maniobra,que se toguean sus contactos  por consumo del motor me vendría genial un rele de estado solido NC.
No haría esta pregunta sino hubiese visto en internet una referencia a un rele NC de estado solido,en concreto : 'Los relés SSR de uso común no tienen terminales NC (normalmente cerrados). Pero el relé SSR de la Forma B y la Forma C (que se discute a continuación) usa un terminal NC."........del cual no he encontrado mayor información
El caso es que el consumo del motor tiene unos picos de hasta 12A,y mis otras opciones son las de poner reles de mayor amperaje, en contactos,que a la larga me supondrán lo mismo,contactores o modificar la lógica del programa.
Si alguien sabe algo sobre estos reles,si existen o no existen,le agradecería que me ayudase.Desde luego,en omron me han dicho que ellos no los tienen
Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2021)

Creo que si existen.
Por otro lado considerando que un relee de estado sólido consume en excitación solo unas decenas de mA no sería nada complicado intercalar un inversor de señal.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2021)

Controlalo "al revés" y ya tienes un relé inverso.


----------



## SURbyte (Ago 31, 2021)

Estas son las dos formas de hacerlo funcionar. Tal como dice Scooter lo pones al revés, o sea como se ve a la derecha.
En vez de funcionar con logica positiva lo hará con lógica negativa. 
Un LOW lo hace prender y un HIGH lo apaga, lo opuesto de lo habitual.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 31, 2021)

Me da curiosidad saber para qué se usa ese relé.
Porque si es para protección, yo no confiaría en un relé de estado sólido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2021)

Quién realizó la consulta *no *volvió al Foro, se registró, consultó y desapareció  🤷‍♂️


----------

